# Teamviewer Alternative(Linux Native Application)



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have used Teamviewer for some time now as a windows and android user, but I recently made the jump to Kubuntu, and they fail to offer a native linux app.On there site they offer a 64bit deb for ubuntu, but in reality it is just the windows exe packaged to work with wine. I would prefer a true linux native app that has an android counterpart. Any suggestions?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

One alternative, although it does require additional setup, is to get a vnc client for android (there's a few out there in the play store) and setup tightvnc-server on your computer, allowing you to make a vnc connection from your phone yo your computer.


----------

